# 27 string guitar



## kcvet (Apr 28, 2014)

by Keith Medley


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 28, 2014)

Very cool instrument, lovely sound! :applause2:


----------



## Ina (Apr 28, 2014)

What an instrument, it's like a guitar and an atuoharp put together. What lovely music. :hypnotysed:


----------



## kcvet (Apr 28, 2014)

it plays bass, mid range and high end. he builds custom guitars for bands. but ive heard there's a 47 stringer out there somewhere


----------



## That Guy (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm havin' enough challenges with my six-string...


----------



## kcvet (Apr 29, 2014)

That Guy said:


> I'm havin' enough challenges with my six-string...



i can still play the phonograph. that count ???


----------



## That Guy (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 30, 2014)

*Q-chord*

I listened to this song, and then went looking for more videos on youtube !  This instrument is  AWESOME ! ! I would totally love o learn how to play something like that; but I don't think I could get the hang of doing it.  
They call is a harp-guitar, and I can see why. Like you said, Ina, it is like a cross between an autoharp and a guitar. I always wanted an autoharp, too. Then one day, I discovered the Suzuki Omnichord, and got one of those instead, and how I loved playing that ! 
I even played with our church music group (not using the accompaniments, of course), and for our little weekly home prayer meetings. After many years, it eventually quit, and the fellow that I took it to , to see if he could get it working again, moved away; so I have no idea what became of the Omnichord. 
Now, Suzuki makes a new model, called the Q-Chord, and someday (when I am rich), I hope to have one of those to play.


----------



## kcvet (Apr 30, 2014)

at night ill put the headphones on. im out like a light


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## jujube (Feb 19, 2016)

Major cool.  My late husband would have flipped out over that.


----------

